# Sexy Blackjack Trainer II featuring Maria Ozawa



## JPH (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sexy Blackjack Trainer II featuring Maria Ozawa*
Learn Blackjack Strategy 






Sexy Blackjack Trainer II is a card game that teaches blackjack basic strategy and card counting. Play blackjack, win points, and unlock sexy pictures!
You can read more about it below and grab the download from our GBAtemp Download Center.


			
				About said:
			
		

> Sexy Blackjack Trainer II featuring Maria Ozawa is a card game that teaches blackjack basic strategy and card counting. Play blackjack, win points, and unlock sexy pictures! New features include HI-LO card counting, option to gamble your winnings (double-up), and an item shop that increases your chances to win big!
> 
> This game contains adult material and is not appropriate for minors.






Download



Project Website 



Discuss


----------



## HBK (Oct 19, 2008)

This is going right onto my cart.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2008)

wish I knew blackjack


----------



## moozxy (Oct 19, 2008)

I find this inappropriate for the kids browsing gbatemp


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I find this inappropriate for the kids browsing gbatemp


It's probably no worse than what they can see by turning on HBO or something. And like...half the anime avatars of everyone in the EOF.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to be safe, someone needs to find out just how sexy those sexy pictures really are.

I nominate myself.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 19, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahaha, there's a 2 of this now?!  XD  

God, I can't imagine how well this would sell as an actual commercial game.  >_>;


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This game contains adult material and is not appropriate for minors.



Downloaded.


----------



## Prime (Oct 19, 2008)

You had me at the word "Sexy".


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 19, 2008)

A Xcalibur closes his eyes!


----------



## Joshunar (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG DeMoN that was hilarious


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG its maria ozawa


----------



## Banger (Oct 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I find this inappropriate for the kids browsing gbatemp



If that is the case should that "spanking" game not be posted in the DS section when it is release because it may not be "appropriate" even though it is an offical game released by the scene?


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 19, 2008)

Explicit content........

*Posts merged*

Explicit content........


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hells yes Maria Ozawa!...uh I mean who's Maria Ozawa? Shes not a french/Japanese AV model is she?


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2008)

this is well made homebrew, good intro, gallery section, some great elevator style music. i like how the images in the gallery are pixilated until you unlock them. the readme does state that this contains nude images. touch screen controls would be a welcomed addition. the dealer AI is extremly difficult, it seems to bust or get 20s every other hand. 

you have the option to shop or gamble after each winning hand. gamble is a guessing game of even or odd which double your winnings. shopping gives you bonus items like "no loss - winnings kept even if the dealer wins or you bust" which last for 5 played hands. 

for those who wonder, you only need to unlock up to the 4th picture to see a bit of baby bottle tip.

to win:
win 2 in a row then buy the "no loss" power up. win 1 and gamble, you won't lose anything if you lose the gamble. pick even more than odd, sometimes i've had 5+ evens in a row. when all 5 turns are over, bank. it won't take long to unlock all 25 images, which is a pitty.

@moozxy: children to young to understand this maturely shouldn't be browsing the web without adult supervision. i'm an adult gamer in my 30's and i appreciate that this was posted on gbatemp for me to read about.

@dinofan01: the readme has a link to her blog. i would post it but it contains nude images... and i hate being edited for my honestly.

-another world


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 20, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> OMG its maria ozawa


I saw a lot of vids at the local *ahem* "legitimate" DVD store back then.



Anyway, a Pong game could've been better, knock out the blocks that uh, block your view!


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2008)

there are so many good ideas for revealing images. i just wish someone made the images dynamically loaded, so we could put in our own images. something like black jack would be great if it adjusted the gallery based on the amount of images in a directory. still with the power ups, card counting, strategy guide, and bonus gamble mini game this has more going for it than 15 or so nude images.

did you ever play puzzlemania? that first puzzle, the one where you move the parts around to solve it. i would love to see a homebrew of just that that works off images in a directory, one after the other until it hits the end of file.

-another world


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone ever play Gals Panic? That was one fun game that revealed women.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 20, 2008)

I find it strange that a save file that shows all the pictures unlocked has been uploaded onto GBAtemp. Either it was the maker of this game, or someone is REALLY quick to finish the game... if you know what i mean. LOL


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> Anyone ever play Gals Panic? That was one fun game that revealed women.



wasn't that a mame game? i sort of recall it, but never played it.

-another world


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> @dinofan01: the readme has a link to her blog. i would post it but it contains nude images... and i hate being edited for my honestly.
> 
> -another world


trust me. I know *ALL* about Maria Ozawa. lol


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 21, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as shes in there its all good.I also saw vids of her *cough* on stores *cough* and i had a collection until i formatted my harddrive... *cough*


----------



## papyrus (Oct 21, 2008)

All can i say is that the author had made the right choice.


----------

